# Kernel panic - ist wirklich ACPI das Problem? [solved]

## slick

Ich hab einen IGEL Thinclient als kleinen Homeserver laufen. Bislang problemlos. Nachdem er jetzt 1 Woche aus war, stürzte er jetzt plötzlich reproduzierbar während des Bootens ab. Erst nachdem ich ein wenig im BIOS rumgespielt habe (u.a. ACPI ausgemacht) läufts wieder als wäre nix gewesen.

1) Kann es wirklich an ACPI gelegen haben? (Ich les bei sowas nur Bahnhof)

2) Wieso so plötzlich nach einer Woche Downtime? Wenns an ACPI lag hätte es doch vorher auch knallen müssen. Kurios ..

Jemand Ideen/Hinweise/...?

Fehlermeldung:

```
Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Linux version 3.10.25-gentoo (root@black) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5) ) #5 Sat Mar 15 21:32:48 CET 2014

e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009fc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001f6dffff] usable

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000001f6e0000-0x000000001f6e2fff] ACPI NVS

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000001f6e3000-0x000000001f6effff] ACPI data

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000001f6f0000-0x000000001f6fffff] reserved

BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffff0000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

SMBIOS 2.3 present.

e820: last_pfn = 0x1f6e0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x1f000000-0x1f3fffff]

init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x18000000-0x1effffff]

init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x17ffffff]

init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x1f400000-0x1f6dffff]

ACPI: RSDP 000f4fe0 00014 (v00 CN700 )

ACPI: RSDT 1f6e3040 00028 (v01 CN700  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

ACPI: FACP 1f6e30c0 00074 (v01 CN700  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

ACPI: DSDT 1f6e3180 04128 (v01 CN700  AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1f6e0000 00040

502MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 1f6e0000

  low ram: 0 - 1f6e0000

Zone ranges:

  DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

  Normal   [mem 0x01000000-0x1f6dffff]

Movable zone start for each node

Early memory node ranges

  node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

  node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1f6dffff]

e820: [mem 0x1f700000-0xfffeffff] available for PCI devices

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 127632

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 console=ttyS0,115200 scandelay=0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Memory: 505536k/514944k available (2901k kernel code, 9016k reserved, 1110k data, 276k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffe3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 112 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdfee0000 - 0xfffe1000   ( 513 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf6e0000   ( 502 MB)

      .init : 0xc13ec000 - 0xc1431000   ( 276 kB)

      .data : 0xc12d574e - 0xc13eb340   (1110 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc12d574e   (2901 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

NR_IRQS:16 nr_irqs:16 16

console [ttyS0] enabled

tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

tsc: Detected 598.483 MHz processor

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1197.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994943)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 108b2040

IP: [<c107873f>] alloc_inode+0x3/0x5b

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0002 [#1] 

CPU: 0 PID: 0 Comm: swapper Not tainted 3.10.25-gentoo #5

Hardware name: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700-8237/CN700-8237, BIOS 6.00 PG 08/07/2007

task: c13ba2f0 ti: c13b0000 task.ti: c13b0000

EIP: 0060:[<c107873f>] EFLAGS: 00210246 CPU: 0

EIP is at alloc_inode+0x3/0x5b

EAX: dec0f800 EBX: 00000000 ECX: 00000001 EDX: ffffff90

ESI: dec0f800 EDI: 00000001 EBP: dec0f800 ESP: c13b1f58

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0000 SS: 0068

CR0: 8005003b CR2: 108b2040 CR3: 01434000 CR4: 00000690

DR0: 00000000 DR1: 00000000 DR2: 00000000 DR3: 00000000

DR6: ffff0ff0 DR7: 00000400

Stack:

 df295030 c1078e6f dec0f800 c13c8ccc 00000000 dec01d80 c10a09ae dec0f800

 dec01d80 c10a2693 dec13bc0 c13c8d0c c13c8d0c 01677003 c106c287 00000000

 dec13bc0 c13c8d0c c13b2800 01677003 c107b5c7 00000000 c1372aed 00400000

Call Trace:

 [<c1078e6f>] ? iget_locked+0x33/0x9d

 [<c10a09ae>] ? sysfs_get_inode+0xc/0x103

 [<c10a2693>] ? sysfs_mount+0xd2/0x147

 [<c106c287>] ? mount_fs+0xd/0x8e

 [<c107b5c7>] ? vfs_kern_mount+0x44/0xaa

 [<c107d012>] ? kern_mount_data+0xd/0x1d

 [<c13f96de>] ? sysfs_init+0x48/0x9a

 [<c13f8d65>] ? mnt_init+0xcf/0x1a1

 [<c13f891d>] ? files_init+0x1b/0x6e

 [<c13f8ae0>] ? vfs_caches_init+0x77/0xd0

 [<c13ec826>] ? start_kernel+0x25e/0x284

Code: 14 ff ff 80 ff c7 43 10 ff ff ff c1 c7 83 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ff 05 7c 87 3c 00 83 c4 0c 5b 5e 5f 5d 00 67 f8 5f c3 56 89 c6 <c1> 8b 40 20 8b 10 85 d2 74 06 89 f0 ff d2 eb 0f a1 00 64 3e c1

EIP: [<c107873f>] alloc_inode+0x3/0x5b SS:ESP 0068:c13b1f58

CR2: 00000000108b2040

---[ end trace 322d9baad5d4ea36 ]---

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
```

Alternativ: 

```
[...]

Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

Write protecting the kernel text: 2904k

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 872k

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00c4c8a8

IP: [<c1090810>] eventpoll_release_file+0x15/0x56

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] 

CPU: 0 PID: 1 Comm: init Not tainted 3.10.25-gentoo #5

Hardware name: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700-8237/CN700-8237, BIOS 6.00 PG 08/07/2007

task: dec57ac0 ti: dec58000 task.ti: dec58000

EIP: 0060:[<c1090810>] EFLAGS: 00010207 CPU: 0

EIP is at eventpoll_release_file+0x15/0x56

EAX: c13c89ec EBX: dec4c840 ECX: 00c4c8ac EDX: 00000008

ESI: dec4c840 EDI: dec4c8ac EBP: de802b18 ESP: dec59f74

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

CR0: 8005003b CR2: 00c4c8a8 CR3: 1edf2000 CR4: 00000690

DR0: 00000000 DR1: 00000000 DR2: 00000000 DR3: 00000000

DR6: ffff0ff0 DR7: 00000400

Stack:

 dec4c840 00000008 de801710 de802b18 c106af6b dec4c848 de801710 dec13b10

 dec57ac0 00000000 bfe07fd3 dec58000 c1028d99 00000003 bfe07118 c12d4315

 00000002 00000003 bfe07114 bfe07118 bfe07fd3 bfe07298 00000000 0000007b

Call Trace:

 [<c106af6b>] ? __fput+0x8a/0x17c

 [<c1028d99>] ? task_work_run+0x4a/0x5d

 [<c12d4315>] ? work_notifysig+0x1a/0x21

Code: 85 c0 74 08 8d 43 14 e8 98 fd ff ff 5b b8 01 00 00 00 5e 5f 5d c3 55 57 56 89 c6 8d 78 6c b8 ec 89 3c c1 53 e8 4b 29 24 00 eb 2c <8b> 59 fc 8d 69 d0 8b 11 8b 41 04 89 42 04 89 10 89 d8 89 09 89

EIP: [<c1090810>] eventpoll_release_file+0x15/0x56 SS:ESP 0068:dec59f74

CR2: 0000000000c4c8a8

---[ end trace 07e52d907ca51abf ]---

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000009

```

Infos zur Hardware:

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : VIA Eden Processor  600MHz

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 598.476

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm nx pni est tm2 xtpr rng rng_en ace ace_en ace2 ace2_en phe phe_en pmm pmm_en

bogomips        : 1197.83

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 Graphics [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)

# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 090c:1000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.) Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:14db Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.25-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.25-gentoo-i686-VIA_Eden_Processor_600MHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      505876 total,     39744 free

KiB Swap:    1555452 total,   1555452 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Mar 2014 21:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ABI_X86="32"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS=""

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS=""

APACHE2_MODULES=""

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_3 python_targets_python2_7"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -mtune=prescott -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -mtune=prescott -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.klid.dk/ftp/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HISTCONTROL="ignoreboth"

HISTFILESIZE="10000"

HISTSIZE="10000"

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES=""

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES=""

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.2/man:/usr/lib/php5.5/man/"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh arm64 x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = -1000

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude ChangeLog"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYSTEMD_LESS="FRSM --shift 5"

TERM="vt100"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx foomaticdb gdbm hardened hpn iconv idn minimal modules ncurses nls nptl pam pcre ppds readline session ssl tcpd unicode usb x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" KERNEL="linux" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" XTABLES_ADDONS=2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_X86 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS=""

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Last edited by slick on Sun May 18, 2014 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Hast du dort ACPI oder APIC ausgemacht, ich tippe auf letzteres.

----------

## slick

ACPI und alles was damit zu tun hatte.

----------

## slick

Problem gefunden! Das ist ein thermisch bedingter Hardwarefehler. Ist der Rechner "kalt" und wird eingeschaltet kommt es reproduzierbar zu dem Problem. Läßt man ihn dann (z.B. mit angezeigter Kernelpanic) ein paar Minuten "warm laufen" geht es plötzlich ohne Probleme. Das Verhalten ist reproduzierbar. 

Damit zwar nicht gelöst, aber an sich [solved].

----------

